# Is this worth buying?



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

I found on my local craigslist a Troller AutoPulse Twin Momentum Model 8000 powersupply/controller for sale for $30.00.
Now I read about some of these things causing engines to burn up, and some actually catching fire to the plastic overheating so badly, is this one of those units?
Seen what the unit looks like... pretty cool!!! 








So gents is this a good thing to grab? Need to know quick as he has a second offer pending as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i used solely MRC stuff for all my DC stuff but i heard good thing about this supply. its not a steal but still good deal, IMHO


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I only used MRC Power supplies when I did DC too.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I only use MRC also to date. I have heard that is a good controller though. Not far from what you would pay on EBay if you include shipping since it is a dual cab unit. If you can try it first then I would go for it.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Kruger has it right, w... test it first before you buy it. 

While I'm also an MRC user, I can tell you that momentum and braking are *really cool*. It imitates the inertia of a heavy train so that you have to anticipate the throttle and brake just like a real engineer.

Greg


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Inaddition to the Momentum option making the locomotive run more realistically it allows you to run non-flywheel equipped locomotives as if they are flywheel equipped. More importantly that supply has overload protection.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would like to get one of those....when I can test it. The reason for the overheating motors is simple...the lower end the motor i.e. poor quality---or---the older the motor i.e. a 1950s open frame type, the more likely they will overheat from the pulsing of the power. I've never heard of models burning but I have heard of them overheating to the point of loosing the motor and distorting the plastic shell.

You cannot go wrong for $30 if it is a good pack.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I would like to get one of those....when I can test it. The reason for the overheating motors is simple...the lower end the motor i.e. poor quality---or---the older the motor i.e. a 1950s open frame type, the more likely they will overheat from the pulsing of the power. I've never heard of models burning but I have heard of them overheating to the point of loosing the motor and distorting the plastic shell.
> 
> You cannot go wrong for $30 if it is a good pack.


What does a 1950's HO scale locomotive look like shay? There doesn't seem to be any in exsistence or available to buy.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> What does a 1950's HO scale locomotive look like shay? There doesn't seem to be any in exsistence or available to buy.




Look here Dude. Seems they have been around since before 1950's.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H0_scale


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> What does a 1950's HO scale locomotive look like shay? There doesn't seem to be any in exsistence or available to buy.


My oldest....Marklin HR800, circa 1951...










...my second oldest, Pennline K4, circa 1959...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

those are pretty well done for being from the 50's


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> those are pretty well done for being from the 50's



Here is a site to check out HO from 1937 & up.

http://www.hoseeker.net/gallery/


One from the site,









*Mantua 4-6-2 Pacific. 1952 - ? *


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

UPDATE!
I bought it! He showed me how it worked on his awesome N scale layout he has been building. All the plugs work well and its in mint shape. Plus he tossed in a few bag of ground cover, shrubs, grass, and rocks... all woodland scenics stuff. So I would say for $30.00 I got a pretty good deal!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

whurd said:


> UPDATE!
> I bought it! He showed me how it worked on his awesome N scale layout he has been building. All the plugs work well and its in mint shape. Plus he tossed in a few bag of ground cover, shrubs, grass, and rocks... all woodland scenics stuff. So I would say for $30.00 I got a pretty good deal!!! :thumbsup:


Sweet! Glad it worked out! And a bonus to boot! :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, wurhd...you did reeeeeally well, very desirable piece of 70s tech there.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> those are pretty well done for being from the 50's


...would you believe the Marklin was dumpster bound?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> ...would you believe the Marklin was dumpster bound?


Why on earth would someone get rid of one of those? They are 200-300 dollars used on ebay in need of a new paint job.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> Why on earth would someone get rid of one of those? They are 200-300 dollars used on ebay in need of a new paint job.


Because, and I quote, _"...it's old European junk."_

Thankfully, I have an appreciation for old European junk.:thumbsup:


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is some of my collection of 1950's Locomotives and coaches.

Look around, the internet abounds with these vintage beauties. They run from reasonable to stratospheric as far as price.










And my Gem:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are some interesting looking locomotives.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Nice Score Whurd!!*

Way to go whurd..nice pickup with fringe benies on top! Shay and GGI you guys have cornered the market on "Salvaged Toy Train Railroad Relics":thumbsup: Is that Pennline an all metal chassis unit....it certainly looks heavy. Maybe Shay you should start a thread or class on Dumpster Diving 101....sometimes my wife thinks I'm Captain Ahab and I'm searching for the White Whale of model Trains as I venture out on the high seas of Garage Sailing!!:laugh::laugh: Keep up the good work and great looking units...oh and they're not American Made(just that junky european stuff like made in Italy or Germany) too...OH,Oh...I don't want to start THAT again!!:laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

GGI fan you have some very nice locos there. The catenary one,don't know what to call it,could be worth a lot of money. The others are valuable too but prolly not as much as the green one. Very nice equipment and great pictures too. 
Wish I still had my 1947 American Flyer. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is some sweet Marklin there GG1, the green loco is a Swiss "Krokodil", a long sought after one for my fleet. Years ago I had an opportunity to pick one up for cheap but I passed, knowing the owner was very ignorant of what he had...they can easily push $400-700 with the original box. A picture of the one that got away...










Check all your wheels and castings form the dread "zinc-pest", a crystallizing of the casting metal. It is terminal but can be controlled somewhat with proper care and storage. It shows up as cracks and alligator like crumbling...


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

whurd said:


> I found on my local craigslist a Troller AutoPulse Twin Momentum Model 8000 powersupply/controller for sale for $30.00.
> Now I read about some of these things causing engines to burn up, and some actually catching fire to the plastic overheating so badly, is this one of those units?
> Seen what the unit looks like... pretty cool!!!
> 
> ...


I began model railroading in 1985 with this exact same model. At the time it was one of the best on the market. If the one you found works, than it is well worth the $30.00.

John


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I see good reports on the Troller here. I think your comments have just raised the price of these power packs by a hundred percent if they work. I'll be looking for one now. Pete


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

Havent plugged mine in yet to my laout... as its under redevelopment. BUT!!!! The gentleman hooked it up to his N scale and it worked flawless. The moment worked nicely and the aux out worked great, so I know its 100%. 
I've been busy with a few things and aquired a few things too.... Look for updated post soon!


----------



## RailMix (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember the Troller Autopulse being the hot setup in the mid-late 1970's although it was out of my budget. Great find!


----------

